# Team fortress 2, missing *insert map name here*.bsp, disconnecting



## ilikesuushi (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm getting this problem alot more recently. It has never happened before. Any ideas?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Look in C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\peterhut\team fortress 2\tf\maps for maps.

Verify the install via Steam client, my Games, Properties of TF2, then select Local files tab and select 'Verify integrity of game cache.'

As a last resort click on 'Delete local game content' and re-install the game again.


----------

